# Pastry cream



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking for a pastry cream that doesn't taste like the flour blended in, and will stand up for a dessert filling.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, perhaps you are not cooking the pastry cream long enough if it still tastes of flour.


----------



## chefwilsonuk (Jul 2, 2013)

+1

Get beating!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't use flour use starch


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't use flour  use starch, milk, egg. sugar, touch vanilla


----------



## chefwilsonuk (Jul 2, 2013)

cornflour/cornstarch


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

I am going to try the cornstarch....also how do you feel about folding in whipped cream for a stable but fluffier texture


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If you did that it would not longer be called pastry cream.


----------



## chefwilsonuk (Jul 2, 2013)

When you fold whipped cream/ creme chantilly its becomes creme diplomat- used in cream cakes ect.....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I also know it as Chiboust .


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

delete delete delete


----------



## chefwilsonuk (Jul 2, 2013)

@Petals- Thanks, that's why i love this job, learn something new everyday 

Sure i may have made this at college many moons ago,

*Crème Chiboust* is a crème pâtissière (pastry cream) lightened with stiffly beaten egg whites. Though occasionally using whipped cream to lighten this is traditionally a millefeuille cream.

Crème Chiboust can be flavoured with vanilla, orange zest, or liqueurs. Mixed with fruit, it becomes crème plombières.


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

What would it be?   I tried it and it tasted great, held up very well.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I use to use 3/4 whipped cream  1/4 stiff egg whites


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

So forgive me for asking a sill question....So you beat the egg whites for first then  add to the egg based pastry cream? Could I also add some beaten whipped cream to this? Does the  stiffened egg white  help to stabilize the mixture and how long will this hold?

Thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sidediva,

Here is a video of Bruno ( he is a bit of a show man for the way he talks ) making a pastry cream . The recipe is at the start of the video.

Now he left his vanilla skins in the custard, you can take them out or follow his recipe, its up to you, I usually take them out.

You should have no problem with your pastry cream holding up.


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Great video...thank you so much!


----------

